# BLOODY GORGEOUS



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Just thought i'd share some pics i took of some discus.
I think discus are some of the most colourful fish other than saltwater and i would love a discus setup, but they arent half expensive :laugh:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

More


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pics york


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Great pics as always


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

That blue one is focking awesome.
Powder blue with those bright Red Eyes


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

Looks like some NPOTM winners. Great shots!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Your discuss look great...


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

the pictures are great, but i never liked discuss. there is something about them that i just can't stand. i don't even find them beautiful.


----------



## we have sound (Apr 27, 2005)

i like the lighting on those tanks for some reason. every light i try on mine always looks awful. and i can nver figure out why.

CT


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

These are some great pictures pete









Yeah, discus are nice especially in nice tanks


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

Nice pics


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

if u look at them wrong, they die


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

there so pretty makes you think there salt water fish


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Awesome pics as always! Taking with the 350D?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> if u look at them wrong, they die
> 
> 
> 
> ...










That sounds about right Shutter









ABB- yup they were taken with the 350D. I'm starting to get the hang of this SLR thing, although i still prefere to use shutter priority. Much easier than fully manual.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

certainly NPPOTM canidates there.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wow they look great


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

NICE,NICE,NICE, discus


----------



## andiruleu (Jun 10, 2005)

wow nice!


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

great pic,s very good


----------

